# Giant Defy XL Size



## line71 (15 Feb 2013)

Hello
Im considering purchasing a Giant Defy 3,i am 6 ft 1 and about 13 stone,im fairly slim build
It will be my first road bike as i have been riding a Dawes hybrid for the last 8 years

Would it be advisable to go for either a large or XL size frame on the Giant?

I prefer a slightly longer reach,is the geometry different for the 2 sizes?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2013)

I am 6 foot and ride a 2010 Defy 2

Frame is M/L and it fits me perfectly (i also have quite a long reach)

I would try a large frame 1st,


----------



## oldfatfool (15 Feb 2013)

I am 6'1" and have a defy 4 XL that fits fine if that is any help


----------



## Lee_M (15 Feb 2013)

i dont have a defy at all, but im 6"3 and none of the defys fit me, so Id say you would need the xl


----------



## BimblingBee (15 Feb 2013)

I'd say... Try one in person! Sending bikes back and forth in the post is expensive and time consuming!!


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2013)

I should add a friend who is 5'10" has a 2012 Defy 2 Medium.


You really need to have a ride on one.


The wife has just bought a new bike, the bike shop came out with "her size" which she hated, went up a size "too big" and she says it is comfy and fits perfectly.


----------



## line71 (15 Feb 2013)

Thats great,thankyou very much for the advice


----------



## Reece (15 Feb 2013)

+1 on trying one ine person.

All the size guides I read made it to seem I needed an L. Went to the Giant store at Rutland who reckoned I'd need a M/L which felt good, just needed a longer seat post as standard went over min insertion mark with spd-sl's on (giant post supplied FoC), I tried the L too but felt far too stretched out. Glad I didn't just buy online without trying.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2013)

A mate of mine is/was selling a Large, (56cm) Defy 2 recently.

I think he still has it but I can easily check if you're interested.

I've no idea whereabouts you are, but if you are anywhere near Bolton, (BL3), then he'd be very happy to let you try it.


----------



## Kies (15 Feb 2013)

I'm 5ft 10.5 and ride a M/L Defy 2012... Fits me perfectly


----------



## the_mikey (15 Feb 2013)

I'm nowhere near 6ft, at 5ft5 ins, I ride a M sized Defy, and a Small TCR.


----------



## Crankarm (15 Feb 2013)

Shouldn't this thread be in the Techical forum?


----------



## line71 (16 Feb 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> A mate of mine is/was selling a Large, (56cm) Defy 2 recently.
> 
> I think he still has it but I can easily check if you're interested.
> 
> I've no idea whereabouts you are, but if you are anywhere near Bolton, (BL3), then he'd be very happy to let you try it.


Thanks for everyones advice,sorry if this was posted in the wrong forum
Unfortuneatly im down in Southampton so Bolton is abit too far for me,there are a couple of dealers down here that can help me out
Thanks again


----------



## Sandra6 (16 Feb 2013)

It's not just about how tall you are though is it? It's leg to body ratio too. Some people have much longer legs than others, or longer torsos. 
Mr6 is only 5'6 and his defy (I forget if it's a 2 or a 4, could even be a 3?!) is a Large. 
I'm an inch taller than him and his bike is too big for me, although I know ladies fit is different according to the man in the bike shop I'd need a 55 at the smallest if I went for a road bike.


----------



## MarkF (16 Feb 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> I am 6'1" and have a defy 4 XL that fits fine if that is any help


 
I am 6' 1" and the XL was definitely too big for me and I like bikes slightly too big. I tried all sizes XL,L & M/L at the All Terrain shop in Saltaire and the salesman tried to pursuade me the M/L was the correct size for me.

You need to try them yourself


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2013)

I am 5'9.5 and the M Defy was too big for me. I ended up with the Ladies' equivalent Avail in an M

XL sounds too big if 6'1. If the biggest they make, it'll be designed for taller folks than you

I am recovering from tennis elbow surgery due (I think) to riding a bike that was too big, I now err on the side of small however


----------



## matthat (26 Feb 2013)

I've just ordered a DEFY 3 2013 and was advised on a large! I'm 6ft and weighing in at 17 stone so not the lightest!! I test rode one on a turbo, a large defy 4 and was quite comfortable on it. I'm just waiting for cyclescheme and employer to do their bit and cough up the voucher!! Hope this helps original poster!!


----------



## helston90 (26 Feb 2013)

I'm 6'3 and have just got a Rapid 4 (same frame as the defy) and I got an XL and still need to have around 4-5 inches of seat post exposed, but I'm all arms and legs so it works- trying it out is the only way you can tell.


----------



## line71 (26 Feb 2013)

helston90 said:


> I'm 6'3 and have just got a Rapid 4 (same frame as the defy) and I got an XL and still need to have around 4-5 inches of seat post exposed, but I'm all arms and legs so it works- trying it out is the only way you can tell.


Thanks
Ive just got an XL,seems ok,im quite happy with the reach but find it very hard using the drops plus i had a bad ache in my left fore arm and upper arm after 15 miles and my hands ache aswell
ive been used to riding a hybrid for years so i'll see how it goes


----------

